# tractor fire followup-building id help



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

What company made this steel frame building? It was built in 79 and we think star was the name but they went out of business or sold design. As a result of 6420 fire I need purlins and main rafte specific to this odd design. Local steel erection company wants 29k to replace above an d new 40x72 roof sheeting .This will exceed the value of 30 year old building with other issues and mean tax implication. It isn't really hurt that bad but no one wants to certify for snow load after heat.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Farmstead? looks like a few around here sold under that name


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

HALLSHAY said:


> Farmstead? looks like a few around here sold under that name


X2 It was a building line sold by Butler. Looked at bullding one slighty earlier than 79.


----------



## Danielvetpath (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like some of the farmstead 2 butler buildings I helped put up during college in va in the 80s.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

can't you go to a steel shop and have them bend some purlins to your design. then replace them yourself or hire a roofing carpenter who does steel roofing.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am following up on all leads. The one main rafter is the issue


----------

